# My 2011 S-Works SL3 has shown up a little early



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

So, I was in my local shop today and one of my friends told me that my bike has shown up already. I was not expecting it until February! But, it is here now.

I like it. I like it a lot! I took it for a 30 minute spin around the block and I really, really like it.

15lbs as pictured with the 404 CC's. Not too shabby!

Just thought that I would share my picture with you guys. Enjoy!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful bike... congrats!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

mdutcher said:


> I took it for a 30 minute spin around the block and I really, really like it.


Either that's one big block... or you need to pick up the pace a bit!

 

Sharp looking ride!


----------



## rhd1607 (Apr 12, 2010)

Drool:thumbsup: . Love the matte black. Congrats!!!!


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice :thumbsup: I can't get enuff of my SL2 Flyer, sharpest tool in the shed. I can only imagine the SL3 is even better. Enjoy !


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Niiiiice!! Very nice build mdutcher!


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

good looking


----------



## fritzbox (Mar 11, 2008)

Perfect :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Great looking bike! Love my Sworks SL3 too....also in matte paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

mdutcher: *Not too shabby!*

Now that is an understatement. That bike is gorgeous!


----------



## neverfree (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice! I wish my Tarmac frame would show up early.....

Hopefully get it in January


----------



## samuel (Dec 5, 2002)

I'll bet that bike rides nice. I have heard of early delivery dates from bike manufacturers but 3 months early. wow.


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

*Frame Size?*

What size is that frame?


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Hillen said:


> What size is that frame?


It is a 54cm.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

*Thanks*

...for all of the compliments.

I had not intended on getting a new ride for 2011. I came from a 2010 Tarmac Pro SL.

I was smitten by the new looks of the new Tarmacs, plus, I never had a top of the line S-Works. This was a good deal for me, so I jumped on it.

I have 2 rides on the bike and I am really digging it. I like the looks and how it feels on the road. I can't wait to start racing it!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I was pretty much sold on the white/blue S-Works. In the past, I've gone to extremes to avoid any red on bikes. Guess I'll have to reconsider - that really works and looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dr_John said:


> I was pretty much sold on the white/blue S-Works. In the past, I've gone to extremes to avoid any red on bikes. Guess I'll have to reconsider - that really works and looks great. :thumbsup:


According to Spec's website, if you opt for the OSBB version, you may have more color options shortly.
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Of course I'm shopping for threaded BB.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

Took it for a 40 mile ride today. It climbs extremely well. The rear end is super stiff when power is being applied. I like it!!!!


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

Let me know when your ready to trade me your 404s for my fulcrums


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> According to Spec's website, if you opt for the OSBB version, you may have more color options shortly.
> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=52896&scid=1001&scname=Road


I just can't see those Astana and Saxo Bank color schemes being as popular this year! The "Team Black" is presumably the "Project Black" available as an SWorks frame set after all. I also finally noticed the sneaky price increase on the 2011 SWorks frame sets - you don't get a seat post this year.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> *I just can't see those Astana and Saxo Bank color schemes being as popular this year! *The "Team Black" is presumably the "Project Black" available as an SWorks frame set after all. I also finally noticed the sneaky price increase on the 2011 SWorks frame sets - you don't get a seat post this year.


Since I never liked the Astana paint scheme, you'll get no argument from me. I could be mistaken, but I thought Spec was dropping Saxo Bank, but I guess that doesn't mean they can't offer the paint scheme.

Agree on the Project Black. I'd like to see it on an S-Works frameset - with 'optional' seat post, of course.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

PJ352 said:


> I could be mistaken, but I thought Spec was dropping Saxo Bank, but I guess that doesn't mean they can't offer the paint scheme.


"Team SunGard-Saxo Bank" have kept the Specialized bikes for 2011. They lost most of their top flight riders, of course, and got Contador and friends in exchange. Schlecks will be on Treks next year, and now Cancellera has joined them too. It must be an interesting time for Bjarne Riis ... at least he finally said no to Rasmussen's comeback attempt.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

ukbloke said:


> "Team SunGard-Saxo Bank" have kept the Specialized bikes for 2011. They lost most of their top flight riders, of course, and got Contador and friends in exchange. Schlecks will be on Treks next year, and now Cancellera has joined them too. It must be an interesting time for Bjarne Riis ... at least he finally said no to Rasmussen's comeback attempt.


Except for the joint SunGard sponsorship, I was aware of what you offered, but thought that Contador (who has no friends, IMHO) was staying with Astana. Spec did NOT get the better part of _that_ deal. 

Kudo's to Riis on his decision. Rasmussen's an arrogant a**. IMHO, of course. 

Do you think Cancellera will be using his 'motor' again this year??


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

Team Black will be the HTC black version with yellow lining, so not the Project Blaxck, in my opinion.

Do by the way not agree to the Rasmussen opnion . Have talked to him in person, which was realy interesting. If you want to have some exposure: get this guy to sign for your team!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Arnoud said:


> Team Black will be the HTC black version with yellow lining, so not the Project Blaxck, in my opinion.
> 
> Do by the way not agree to the Rasmussen opnion . Have talked to him in person, which was realy interesting. If you want to have some exposure: get this guy to sign for your team!


My opinion of Rasmussen stems from his 2007 TdF 'performance' - on and off the pro circuit. I'm glad you found your convo with him interesting, but I can't get by his alleged doping/ lying and obvious arrogance during the tour - waving his hands as a gesture to have slower riders clear the way for him. He clearly did not deserve to wear yellow. Neither does Contador, IMHO. 

Back on topic; your description of the S-Works Project Black sounds interesting. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

http://wielrennen.startpagina.nl/prikbord/12972170/12978792/re-htc-high-road-op-specialized

Is the HTC Version.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

I'd forgotten that HTC would be on Specialized this year. Thanks for the info and link! I guess that will help to make up for the changing fortunes at Astana and Saxo Bank. And the black with discrete yellow highlights looks good to me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Arnoud said:


> http://wielrennen.startpagina.nl/prikbord/12972170/12978792/re-htc-high-road-op-specialized
> 
> Is the HTC Version.


Thanks for sharing. I'm guessing that's a 52cm pictured.

FWIW, I still like the Pro Project Black better.


----------



## mdutcher (May 1, 2005)

*an update on weight...*

Ok, I am a weight weenie - bona fide! I got my race wheels for this bike a while back. Don't get me wrong, the 404 CC's are a great wheel and could be construed as even a good race wheel. Plus, a 15 lb road bike is just awesome.... however, now that I have a set of Zipp 202 tubulars, the weight has come down to 13.6 lbs!!! That is so freaking cool! I can't wait to get out there on the road this spring.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mdutcher said:


> Ok, I am a weight weenie - bona fide! I got my race wheels for this bike a while back. Don't get me wrong, the 404 CC's are a great wheel and could be construed as even a good race wheel. Plus, a 15 lb road bike is just awesome.... however, now that I have a set of Zipp 202 tubulars, the weight has come down to 13.6 lbs!!! That is so freaking cool! *I can't wait to get out there on the road this spring*.


Can't we all. 

Glad you're enjoying your (_very _light) S-Works.


----------

